# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Occipitalred's Yoga Sleep Poses

## Occipitalred

Occipitalred's Yoga Workbook.

Introduction:

I have been on Dreamviews for 8 years, I think, and got success really quickly after learning about lucid dreaming, not too surprisingly since dreams were already a part of my life that I paid attention to. When I think back to my childhood, I have about as much memories of dreams as I have of waking life. A few months after starting lucid dreaming, I was averaging 3 lucid dreams/night but then, I thought I should just work on awareness during the day and it would seep through to the night. In other words, I stopped my dreaming practice discipline and it dropped. I do have a dream journal again. I never RC. I barely set intention before going to sleep. Though, I have DILDs at a rate of 1 per one or two weeks, I have never had a WILD in my life. My lucid dreams are quite short. For example, the one I had this week. I was standing in a field, looking at dears running. I realized I was lucid. I was "forced" to look at the sky and a strong force pulled me straight towards circling crows. Though I had no control, I was present in the moment and was aware that I was lucid dreaming. I was enjoying the experience and knew I would soon start a new dream. I lost lucidity as it did though. Other lucids, I have time to do some dream control. Flying mainly. But I would say I never had a lucid dream longer than one minute. But it's hard to tell time in dreams. And in the past, I often had to deal with being chased away, though I feel as though I dealt with that for now.

And thank you for this course!  :smiley:

----------


## Occipitalred

Basics Skills Lesson #1

I will work on all 3 versions this week and report back. I will read the students' insight at the end of the week.

----------


## Occipitalred

Basic Skills: Lesson #1

It's been a week. I have worked on this especially when walking or doing menial activities. I haven't reached 7 sounds at a time this week, but 3 while walking, and I could identify overall 6 sounds. And I often merge it with the sensation version, trying to focus on a number of sounds and sensations. While I think or do something easy. I remember to smell too. Though, I haven't reached the 7 sounds, I enjoyed increasing the sensations that I did not filter. 

I don't know if it is related but just this last night, to teleport, I imagined the sensation of snow around my legs and that was enough to land me in snow. 

Focusing on the different body sensations, before going to sleep, I feel my fingers one by one, hand, forearm, etc... but also try to add them up to each other without losing the detail. And I imagine the same as if I were in a different position or walking or flying, etc.

----------


## Occipitalred

Basic Skills: Lesson #1
Thoughts on the Gold Star Students and further explanations.

I'm writing this as I read so I might repeat stuff. I like the part about the slight adjustments to how your brain perceives. I think that as we learn physical actions, we probably also learn cognitive tasks and become better at them through adjustment, though it is much harder to explain since we can't observe it in the world. 

Adding the number of things you focus on or which things you focus on seems important for dreaming. Just the idea "this is a dream" takes space and will easily disappear once you focus on the dream. I lose it quite easily.  :smiley:  Okay you said that, and you talk of the solid body. Shedding the physical body makes it easier, for me, to do nonphysical things like crossing a tiny hole for example, but I do find that I lose lucidity quicker without a body, I think because I am not experienced with being aware without a body, things are more abstract, and it's harder to anchor myself. Especially if the dream starts to narrate and suddenly, I am passively observing and I am no longer the subject; it's harder to be self-aware when not the subject.

Reading more about forming the body, that's interesting. In fact, I have a habit in dreams to fly by swimming against gravity. Such a struggle. But, now, I play with how gravity would feel if coming from a different direction and it helps flight become smooth and effortless.

I have practiced these activities before (I did go through the course in the past), but this has revived my practice and I am looking forward to continue.

----------


## Occipitalred

Basic Skills: Lesson #1

Understanding how my experience is filtered and that I can never really experience it all at a given time makes it much easier to embrace a dream where only few sensations exist. I had 3 lucid dreams this week and none broke down (in the way I am used to). I remember when I first started lucid dreaming, the dream would always break down once I became lucid and I would desperately grab on to any sensation. In the blackness, I would follow the walls, or grab at the rain. This week, in my lucid moments, I was also aware of a creeping darkness, a lack of sensation, but I sort of disregarded it and focused on the sensations I had to continue the dream. For example, I was in snow, though I couldn't see it, to feel it was enough and I didn't even think of it as the dream breaking down. 

I can feel that as I get better at visualizing, the "blackness" will not be a struggle. My greater problem now, is the dream changing to a narrative dream in which I am not part of. I have a harder time to even be self-aware since I am not the subject of the dream whatsoever.

----------

